# Transformador de 220V a 3V 1A estabilizada



## modder-boy (Ene 7, 2006)

Hola, el problema ke tengo es ke necesito un transformador para conectar una consola (GP2X) y consume la bestialidad de 1A, y bueno, todos los esquemas de fuentes ke veo por la red la mayoria son regulados, y me interesaria uno de 3V a 1-1,5A. Lo malo es ke soy aficionado a la electronica pero no tengo muxa idea, y bueno yo habia pensado en un transformador de ke me bajase de los 220 a los 5V, seguido de un puente rectificador, y despues un par de condensadores de 1000mF para estabilizar, y por ultimo un LM(no me acuerdo)03 para regular ya al voltaje final y asi evitar ruidos, pero creo ke algo me falla, y kerria consejos y ke gente ke entiende me explike mis errores y me pudiese dar soluciones, sobre todo me interesaria ke fuese muy estable el voltaje. 
Gracias.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 7, 2006)

si kieres aprender y kieres ke te aclaremos las dudas... empecemos por eso....
tu necesitas conectar un eliminador de pila y no un transformador...
generalmente aki en chile siempre tienen la mala costumbre y veo ke alla en barcelona tambien, de nombrar como TRANSFORMADOR a un eliminador de baterias...
el eliminador de pilas (baterias) muchas veces contiene un transformador en su interior siendo parte fundamental del circuito pero el transformador vendria cabiendo en el conjunto de MAQUINAS ELECTRICAS, apesar de no tener movimientos como motores y cosas asi... pero el funcionamiento es muy parecido.... de hecho hay motores que en condiciones especificas actuan como un transformador.... 
bueno no nos desviemos de tu pregunta....

ke mejor que ocupar un 317T para lo que necesitas pues....

- perfectamente te suministraria 1Adc con un buen disipador termico para evitar que aguante todo el calor el mismo regulador

- no habras querido decir 1000 microfaradios (uF) ??? un capacitor de 1000mF (1 F) es extremadamente caro y generalmente es inmenso (del tamaño de una impresora)

- yo creo ke un transformador que tenga un secundario que te entregue 5Vac estaria bien...
luego rectificando en puente (onda completa) y un capacitor de unos 3300 uF (microF) obtendrias unos 7 Vdc aproximadamente, luego aplicas el regulador y lo ajustas con un potenciometro de ajuste hasta obtener a la salida de este ultimo una tension igual a la que necesitas... y listo....

obviamente si necesitas 1Adc fijate ke el transformador este diseñado para entregar por lo menos 1.5 VECES esa intensidad para asi evitar calentamientos innecesarios...
y ocupa un fusible... nunca esta de mas uno...
lo pones en el primario del secundario.... 
si ocupas un transformador de 5V y ke es capaz de entregar 2A por poner un caso... deberas ocupar un fusible en el primario de 250V - 0.6A o un pokito mas


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 7, 2006)

Bueno, siento haberme confundido con lo de milis y micro faradios DD,  me suele pasar DDD, eran micro como es de logica , he hecho el eskema de uno, a partir de la mezcla de datos, un Transformador de 220V primario a 5V secundario de 2A, un puente rectificador, y un condensador de 3300uF (micros D) y al final un LM7803 para dejar una salida final de 3V a 1A. Saldria una continua de 3V a 1A pura?
Se me olvido decir ke el amperaje ke consume la consola es variable, pero el maximo es 1A, y como lei ke el LM317T lleva regulador para seleccionar el voltaje (es lo ke yo no quiero) pues podria ser ke me variase el voltaje segun el consumo, y entonces ya la habria liado, lo ke no se si te referias al montaje ke hay en: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm

Yo necesito una a alimentacion estable, ke siempre tire a 3V con 1ampereo de salida, y con ruido minimo, y no tener ke ir regulando nada, siempre el mismo voltaje, independientemente si consume mas o menos.

Gracias.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 8, 2006)

BUENO ESE ESQUEMA ESTA BIEN... PERO TE MENCIONO QUE EL QUE EL 317 SEA REGULADOR AJUSTABLE NO QUIERE DECIR QUE A DISTINTAS CORRIENTES  LA TENSION NO SEA LA MISMA QUE FIJASTE CON EL PRESET DEL POTENCIOMETRO...
YA QUE ES UN CIRCUITO QUE TIENE MUY BUENA REGULACION DE CARGA...

POR EJEMPLO: EL LM317T OFRECE UN RECHAZO AL RUIDO DE 80dB , ES DECIR LO REDUCE EN UN FACTOR DE 10000
Y UNA REGULACION DE CARGA DE 0.3% CUANDO CIRCULA UNA CORRIENTE DE CARGA IL DE ENTRE 10mA Y 1.5A

EN FIN... SI ENCONTRASTE UN LM7803 ES PERFECTO...
AHORA NO SE PORKE TANTO AFAN POR CONSEGUIR UNA CONTINUA PURA...
ACUERDATE KE NADA ES IDEAL.. Y CONFORME AUMENTAMOS LA INTENSIDAD POR EL CIRCUITO, EL RIZADO O RUIDO ES MAYOR...

AHORA PARA REDUCIR EL RUIDO  NO ES NECESARIO OTRA COSA QUE PONER UN CAPACITOR POLARIZADO A LA SALIDA DE UNOS 220 uF Y OTRO CAPACITOR CERAMICO DE 100 nF LO MAS CERCANO POSIBLE AL REGULADOR...
DIGO KE NO ES NECESARIO MAS PORQUE SI ESTE INTEGRADO OFRECE UN FACTOR DE RECHAZO AL RUIDO DE 80dB, SIGNIFICA QUE EL RUIDO ES 10000 VECES MAS GRANDE EN LA ENTRADA KE EN LA SALIDA DEL REGULADOR..

POR EJEMPLO SI TU TRANSFORMADOR Y EL RECTIFICADOR JUNTO CON SU CAPACITOR DE FILTRO DAN UNA TENSION DE 5V (caso imaginario), CON UN RIZADO DE 1,2 V(p-p)  EN LA SALIDA OBTENDRIAS 3V CASI PERFECTOS CON UN RUIDO DE 0.12 mV(p-p)

OSEA.... EL RUIDO DE SALIDA ES UNA MIERDA <- ! JOJOJOJOJ
SUERTE COMPADRE..


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 8, 2006)

Es decir, ke lo ke tendria ke hacer es substituir el lm7803 por el 317T situando un potenciometro en la pata 2 de cuanto? y un capacitor a la salida de 220uF, regulo el potenciometro del 317T, para ke salgan 3V y listo?


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 8, 2006)

NO COMPADRE, NO HAGAS ESO,, ESE ESQUEMA QUE DISTE CON EL 7803 ESTA MUY BIEN......
LO QUE TE DIJE ES ACLARARTE KE NO PORKE UN INTEGRADO SEA REGULADOR AJUSTABLE NO PUEDA SERVIR... PERO PARA QUE OCUPARLO SI TIENES EL 7803....
TE AHORRAS EL PROCESO DE CALIBRADO DE VOLTAJE DE SALIDA...


----------



## elmasvital (Ene 9, 2006)

mirate el datasheet del 7803 creo que para que aguante 1a o 1,5 debe estar bastante bien disipado. Podrias poner dos en paralelo para repartir la carga.

1 saludo


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 9, 2006)

2 Lm7803 en paralelo,...... no habra algun problema? directamente a pelo ahi en paralelo? uno encima del otro DDD yo tambien lo habia pensado, pero no se donde lei ke se podrian producir algun tipo de problema


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 9, 2006)

pa eso le chantay un transistor cototo po,... 
un tip31C o un 2n3055 como seguidor de emisor


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 9, 2006)

Sorry tio, pero no entiendo que kieres decir, un transistor de esos en las salidas de los lm7803 y conectados en paralelo? no se


----------

